# Yahoo- Mother is held over 'mercy killing' of ME victim (Evening Standard)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

A POLICE worker's wife has been arrested on suspicion of the mercy-killing murder of the couple's seriously ill daughter. Detectives are examining the exact circumstances of the death of 31-year-old Lynn Gilderdale, who died at her home in Stonegate, East Sussex, on Thursday.View the full article


----------

